# How in the hell do you judge speed for jumps?



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Only thing that works for me is just watching a few ppl hit. After that I kind of just get a feeling and go for it. You obviously have no fear of the actual jump and if your straight up overshooting that much, just speed check a lil right before your takeoff.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

experience or copycat


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> experience or copycat


yea if its your first time on that jump just stand at the top of the drop in and watch a few people do it. just dont stand in the middle of the drop in looking like you're wanting to go next, you'll cause a queue of people all standing there waiting)


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> experience or copycat


This.

And learning how to stomp flat landings is essential too, because you will overshoot a jump every now and then.


----------



## bsrkoacar (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. What do you mean by copycat? Like follow someone over the jump?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

When you hit these jumps, what are you thinking at the time? Board grab? Style? Kick out? A spin? Getting air?

If your to the level of hitting these size jumps then hit a few with straight air with an absorbent tucked stance and find your sweet spot. If your not ready, then work your way up and practice will do the rest. Don't rush progress. But definitely challenge yourself.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Find someone who is consistently stompin' them.

Then when they drop in to hit the jump, ride right behind them & to the side a little bit. Right in their blind spot.

Match his speed & ride right beside the jump. Just like you were a photographer.

You'll have em dialed in in no time:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Find someone who is consistently stompin' them.
> 
> Then when they drop in to hit the jump, ride right behind them & to the side a little bit. Right in their blind spot.
> 
> ...


If you do this talk to the person first and get their permission. The last thing I want while going for a jump is to hear someone anywhere near me.

If the jump is correctly built then overshooting a 25-35ft jump by 10ft shouldn't be anything to worry about. You learn to judge speed through expirience.


----------

